# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Dianabol

## LACBodybuilder

Ahkrin Fakes
300 ct. tub contains methyl-test
100ct. is fake

----------


## LACBodybuilder

300 ct. upclose. Tested as methyl-test

----------


## LACBodybuilder

Fake Bioreactor

----------


## LACBodybuilder

Fake Russian Dbol

----------


## LACBodybuilder

Fake bionabol

----------


## bannerboy

> Fake bionabol


i have just bought some dianabol that are identical to the ones in this post. Does this mean they are definitely fake or are htere legit ones that can look the same?

----------


## ***xxx***

> i have just bought some dianabol that are identical to the ones in this post. Does this mean they are definitely fake or are htere legit ones that can look the same?


nope. beat up your provider.

----------


## Jack87

Did these come from who I think they did???




> Ahkrin Fakes
> 300 ct. tub contains methyl-test
> 100ct. is fake

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> Did these come from who I think they did???


Who are you thinking Buff? Hit me with a PM and I'll let you know. My guess is probably.

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> i have just bought some dianabol that are identical to the ones in this post. Does this mean they are definitely fake or are htere legit ones that can look the same?


If you have the exact picture of any of these then they are indeed fake bro. Sorry, best you found out this way than the hard way like I did.

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> Who are you thinking Buff? Hit me with a PM and I'll let you know. My guess is probably.


Good call buff, I sent you a reply, Let me know.

----------


## Jack87

I knew it the second you posted it..  :Wink:  I'll hit you back... 




> Good call buff, I sent you a reply, Let me know.

----------


## bannerboy

> Fake bionabol


Thank you for your info on the bionabol. My provider is also the owner of the gym I use (in UK).. As I need to tackle him on this subject anmd possibly put myself in a precarious situation can you tell me a little more on how you learned this bionabol is fake please, and if tested what did it show up as ??

Your help would be appreciated.

I also got some Deca at the same time, brown bottles with nandrelone decanote on a white sticky label, they look real are well packaged (as are the bionabol). Liquid is even in all bottles and writing looks straight, in the information slip inside box which are separately packaged the manufacturer is shown as famar sa in Greece and are marketed by a company called K.Median, does these sound real ???

I will be seeing him tomorrow and I haven't paid for them yet !!!

----------


## LACBodybuilder

The fake bionabols tested as nothing. Completely fake. The Deca I am very unclear on. I cant comment on it unless I see it.

----------


## Jack87

If you can bro, post a copy of the test if you have it or can get it... 




> The fake bionabols tested as nothing. Completely fake. The Deca I am very unclear on. I cant comment on it unless I see it.

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> If you can bro, post a copy of the test if you have it or can get it...


Ill try to find it. I had it somewhere.

----------


## bannerboy

> Ill try to find it. I had it somewhere.


Any joy with the test bro ??
Cheers

----------


## DeWil

I used these with great gains. look awfully familiar! 
Does methyl-test do anything for you?

----------


## Jack87

Yeah, but it has a very short halflife and is highly liver toxic.. Maybe 
the worse oral steroid ever created and anyone that's been around will 
probably agree... It has it's uses in Powerlifting for strength, that's all
I could see anyone using it for honestly... But it's so toxic there are
much better choices and compunds to use... 




> I used these with great gains. look awfully familiar! 
> Does methyl-test do anything for you?

----------


## DeWil

> Yeah, but it has a very short halflife and is highly liver toxic.. Maybe 
> the worse oral steroid ever created and anyone that's been around will 
> probably agree... It has it's uses in Powerlifting for strength, that's all
> I could see anyone using it for honestly... But it's so toxic there are
> much better choices and compunds to use...


oki, but is the one I posted methyl test aswell?

----------


## Jack87

The bottle you posted is listing the drug name for D-bol in the first pic... 




> oki, but is the one I posted methyl test aswell?

----------


## DeWil

oki! thanks!

----------


## LACBodybuilder

> Any joy with the test bro ??
> Cheers


I'm trying bro, I deleted them from my computer one day when I had a 'problem arise' and now the board they were posted at is shut down. I will still try to come up with them. However I do guarantee 100% that the info I have given is indeed true and factual. Ill keep everyone updated.

----------

